# Cipriani Potter



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

An English composer from a musical family (his grandfather was a flute maker and his father was a flutist) Potter excelled at the piano, teaching and at composition. He was a student not only of his father but also of Attwood, Crotch, Woelfl -- whom he regarded as having learned the most from in his early years of study -- and, later, Forster whom he studied with in Vienna at the urging of Beethoven. The compositions which Potter scored were primarily written during a twenty year period (1816-1837). One of the reasons he ceased composing was because of his regard for the music of others particularly Mozart and Beethoven. As a piano performer he debuted and performed a number of Beethoven's works and compiled a catalogue of the music of Mozart. When the Royal Academy of Music was established he taught piano and also served as the organisation's principal from 1832-1859. Potter occasionally conducted the Philharmonic Concerts for a number of years. His compositions demonstrate what Beethoven said about him regarding his awareness of counterpoint. He was more than capable with counterpoint and ingeniously harmonised most of his music colouring it with instrumental hues and timbres. Potter wrote nine symphonies, at least three piano concertos, an interesting sextet for flute, piano, clarinet, viola, cello and double bass, as well as more than thirty piano compositions. Characteristics of his instrumental pieces include balanced voicing, forward movement, moderate lengths, interspersed amounts of counterpoint and imitation, and an interesting display of dissonance.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Potter: Symphony No.9
Ulster Orchestra - Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

You are definitely TC's Champion of the Underdog.


----------

